# Theatrical Suppliers: catalogs or websites?



## DavidAhumada (Jul 28, 2010)

I was wondering, what theatrical suppliers are your go-to people??

Also, do you like to keep catalogs on hand, or just refer to their website? Is there a specific reason why you choose that approach?

I've started having this discussion with the Director of Theatre at the university I will be working with this fall, personally I like having a paper catalog, whereas she is more in favor of just using the websites. 

I like having the catalog on hand so I can quickly flip through it, whenever I want... whether I have an internet connection or not.


----------



## Jfisher2008 (Jul 28, 2010)

for me personally at Gallaudet University Theatre Arts Department, our go to is Barbizon (we been using Barbzion for almost 20 years i think), as for paper catalogue, i use rosebrand/rosco, i see what i need in there, I give a ring to barbzion and they put in a order for me. barbizon is one stop source for sales, installions, etc etc. their man said that they will sell everything but hamburgers (smiles).

my opinion it is the person's personal perference of which vendor to buy from.


----------



## Footer (Jul 28, 2010)

Rose Brand is a weird situation because they are both a direct seller and a dealer supplier. Sometimes you can get better prices going direct, sometimes you can't, sometimes its a wash. 

One thing the paper catalogs and websites do is help set a standard known price across the industry. Not every shop hits the exact some price points, but overall it does at least keep some places inflating prices because they can. 

Most people will tell you that you should always go with your local theatrical shop. They can sometimes get you better prices then the catalogs. That being said, BMI headquarters are 20 minutes from my theatre so I order everything through them. Production Advantage is just a few hours up the road and I sometimes order from them as well. When ordering with production advantage I usually order online. When ordering through BMI I usually just send an email.

Catalogs are going to start going away. Not only do they kill trees/have to be shipped/etc, they are rather inefficient in ordering. Prices aren't updated often enough. Item numbers change. There is nothing a catalog can do that either a PDF or a website can not.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 28, 2010)

While I may flip through a Rose Brand catalog to get an idea of what might interest me, I'll always end up sifting through their website or if I need to file a PO with them, I'll make the order over the phone.

My local supplier doesn't maintain a catalog as prices are too volatile. What I do is email him a spreadsheet of things I might need to buy, and he fills in the price tags for each item at list he can supply. Once I determine quantity, I shoot it back to him and he discounts any large quantities or purchases and we come to a final price tag. The rep I talk to will openly admit which items I can get cheaper from someone else and will even point me in the direction of that supplier.

For gobos, I never bother looking in a catalog, online, or pulling out a manufacturer's product CD. I'll just pop open the Wybron Moire iPhone app and do my browsing there.


----------



## CSCTech (Jul 29, 2010)

We have a long standing relationship with Immidia LLP. They are a production company but also are a resaller of a large number of brands. They have no catalog or website product list, but if I need anything from almost any company,Leviton, ETC, Apollo, Strand, Rosco etc. and other sound equipment from varius companys I can just call them up and have them order it and get it within day or two. We use them because they are close and have everything and we get a discount on an already good price.


----------



## misterm (Jul 29, 2010)

from the perspective of a high school on a budget of less than 2500 a year, i like BMI for most things because it usually is cheaper than other companies (especially for expendables like gaff and spike tape and tie line) and they have excellent customer service as long as i've ordered from them. occasionally, but rarely, Norcostco because of decent make-up and props, etc... 
We don't have any local suppliers where we're located, so as soon as i get in the new catalogues, its all i read for the rest of the day.


----------



## Lotos (Jul 29, 2010)

For my purposes, I don't keep any 'dealers' catalogs on hand...

If I need something, I'll usually call my dealer and see if they can get it... Sometimes (aka: recently) I'll need to provide them with the product number I need, and the company who manufactures it, but these occasions are rare...
If it's a standing order for something simple... Lamp Stock, Gel, Gaff/Spike Tape, etc... I'll fire off a quick email instead.
It always pays to have a good relationship with any and all of your local sales staff... You never know when you're going to need them to have a driver deliver one sheet of L735 at 4:30pm on a Friday. 

Bottom line: Catalog or not, at the end of the day you're going to be dealing with a human eventually anyway... Personally, I like to start there.


----------



## sjsufer (Oct 25, 2010)

+1 on the human aspect. There are a couple shops / bigger companies that we deal with that my boss has done business with for 20+ years. No matter what we need between the two or three places, we can get it, get it quick, and get it fixed. They've even offered to come out and spec out anything we need done. Wish the higher-ups would allow that, but alas I digress. When it comes down to it business relationships are very important. When you work in a bigger company like I do, you can spend a lot of money, spending it right is key. 



Lotos said:


> For my purposes, I don't keep any 'dealers' catalogs on hand...
> 
> If I need something, I'll usually call my dealer and see if they can get it... Sometimes (aka: recently) I'll need to provide them with the product number I need, and the company who manufactures it, but these occasions are rare...
> If it's a standing order for something simple... Lamp Stock, Gel, Gaff/Spike Tape, etc... I'll fire off a quick email instead.
> ...


----------



## peacefulone61 (Oct 25, 2010)

I would agree that there is a human aspect, I have been dealing with the same reps at two or three national companies now through 4 theaters 3 states and 15 years. that being said i still like to by local whenever possible, and interact with the products as much as humanly possible.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 25, 2010)

We keep the paper catalogs on hand, they are really useful when you know what kind of thing you're looking for (say connectors, or grade 8 hardware) but you need more than one style or don't know the exact details. If you know the specifics the website is usually way easier.


----------

